# Winter Storage for Batteries and Bow Mount Trolling Motor



## hoghunter17 (Nov 22, 2013)

I run electric only lakes and have 4 12-volt batteries in my boat. I am curious if it is alright to leave them outside in the boat over the winter or any other suggestion I should do to make sure they stay healthy?

The boat will only be covered by a tarp and I live in Maryland so the winters don't get below 20 degrees usually.

Also, should I bring my bow mount trolling motor in from the cold and store it inside?

Thanks for any suggestions, Much appreciated!


----------



## pafree (Nov 22, 2013)

disconnect the batteries and clean terminals and put on a coat of dielectric grease to help to protect from corrision. when you get ready to use again then clean if needed, check water levels, hit each one with a little charger action to make sure they all start with a good charge. 

trolling motor: if you can bring it then i would and spray inside of it with WD40 to help remove any moisture that could freeze or cause rust. i use a freshwater TM in saltwater and give it a WD40 spray after rinsing with the hose.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 22, 2013)

If you have a smart charger you can leave the batteries hooked up all winter as I do, but my tin stays in an uninsulated shed. I usually cover the boat and put a trouble light under the cover in the battery area just to provide a bit of heat (or to ease my mind) as it can get cold in E TN at times, below freezing is not uncommon but seldom bitterly cold. 

The batteryminder smart charger can maintain several batteries by daisy chaining the leads, they are a bit pricey but I've used 'em for several years, I usually get 3-4 yrs from my TM batteries trolling for crappie 99% of the time.


----------



## New River Rat (Nov 25, 2013)

What TNtroller said.......


----------



## lovedr79 (Nov 27, 2013)

I put the tm and batteries in the garage and put the battery tender on a couple times during winter. I rotate the battery tender between tm battery, motorcycle and lawn mower.


----------



## PGRChaplain (Jan 12, 2014)

Make sure NOT to set the Batteries on Concrete! Place them on a piece of lumber. Harbor freight has Float Chargers for around $6.00 with a coupon. I use these on my garden tractor, Motorcycle, boat Batteries, & Jet ski. They work as well as a $30.00 Battery Tender. My original Motorcycle battery lasted 8 years using the H/F Charger.


----------



## krawler (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is a nice little read, about setting your battery on concrete.
https://www.thebatteryterminal.com/TechTalk_Batteries_on_Concrete.htm


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 13, 2014)

Sneak them in the house and hide somewhere the old lady won't find them

As far as batterys on concrete... completely false.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 13, 2014)

I have an onboard smart charger. I just leave my batteries plugged up and unplug the trolling motor.


----------

